

Don't ask engineers how long it takes to build a feature, just sell it! - dblock
http://code.dblock.org/ShowPost.aspx?id=185

======
MatthewPhillips
The title is more provocative than the story. There's actually a lot I agree
with there. Nothing is worse than "status update?" emails. If you want to know
how a project is going, or you want to accelerate it, come participate and
watch what is going on.

------
ldng
IMO, just plain wrong.

~~~
dblock
do tell! make sure to mention whether you're a pm or dev or someone else

